# Canon mp250 printer on windows 7



## ejones81 (Mar 19, 2011)

I just bought a new laptop with windows 7. I cannot get my printer to connect to it at all. I have downloaded the disc, I have downloaded the drivers and software off the website. I have done everything I can think to do that is logical and nothing happens. If I try to print something it says collecting printer status and then does nothing. I am getting so frustrated with this I do not know what to do. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling...I'm at a loss.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

whats the make and model of the PC and the Printer 
how is it connected to the PC - via network or via USB cable 

you can remove the driver and try and re-install the driver again


-------------------
This tutorial will explain how to delete Printer drivers from windows 7/Vista
1. Delete the printer from control panel -> printers
2. Open Services.msc and stop and start the Print Spooler service
3. Open Print Management(Open command prompt, type in printmanagement.msc or type print management in to the start menu search box)
4. In Custom Filters -> All Drivers right click the printer driver you want to remove and select Remove Driver Package
5. Install new printer driver.
----------------


----------



## ejones81 (Mar 19, 2011)

I did that...but this time I think I found a second way to install so I am going to try that. I will isntall all the software and drivers I have now and reinstall from the disk. 

I have a brand new Toshiba laptop with windows 7. I may not be the smartest computer person but I have never had this problem before. This is why I was hesitant to buy windows 7 at all.



etaf said:


> whats the make and model of the PC and the Printer
> how is it connected to the PC - via network or via USB cable
> 
> you can remove the driver and try and re-install the driver again
> ...


----------



## ejones81 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok I did that. Uninstalled and reinstalled. It finished but it still doesn't work. It's connected through usb and it keeps saying collecting printer status then print failed. I even tried to trouble shoot and it says it cannot detect the printer. Could something be wrong with my ports? The computer is less than 2 weeks old, I'm getting mad!


----------



## ejones81 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok it's not the ports. Just plugged my ipod in and it detected and installed it right away.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

well the windows 7 compatibility website for 32bit and 64bit says it should work 
Windows 7 Compatibility for Canon mp250: Drivers, Updates, Downloads

Windows 7 Compatibility for Canon mp250: Drivers, Updates, Downloads

and says no action required it should just work

there is a link to the canon site and drivers are there 
Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : PIXMA MP250

did you use those drivers ?


----------



## ejones81 (Mar 19, 2011)

So I downloaded those drivers. It looks like everything is working, except the printer. Now I am getting "printer not responding" The printer is on, cables are hooked in, I can hear the rollers moving around when it starts up...then nothing. Is there a way to reset the printer? I have tried unplugging it for days, then restarting everything. This printer isn't even a year old, I would really hate to have to buy a new one.


----------



## ejones81 (Mar 19, 2011)

So make sense out of this! 

I put the disk in my old laptop (windows xp) it downloaded, I hooked it up, printer worked like brand new. What is the problem? Does this have something to do with windows 7? When I plugged it into my xp laptop it detected it and downloaded it within a minute.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I had a HP printer do this with vista - could not get it to work with vista , went through loads of diagnostics with HP and still would not work , but worked with XP - The printer was new , so I actually tried went to staples and tried the display printer with vista laptop - just to make sure it was not a problem with that printer - it worked straight away , so replaced the printer and it worked fine .....

so it may be a faulty printer


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are running a secure network have you set it up on the printer with the password


----------



## ejones81 (Mar 19, 2011)

I haven't set it up on the printer...it's not wireless...I don't even know how to do that. 

I'm thinking it's a windows 7 issue, I have two canon printers ones a 250 the others a 470 and neither will work. I'm going to take it to my moms and hook it up to her hp and see what happens.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you running a router/modem


----------



## ejones81 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok I am going to try to sound smart here!  

I have a qwest modem, and the wireless router in the laptop that picks it up.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i assumed you where connecting the printer directly to the PC via USB - is that correct 
going by the ipod reference


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just wondering if you are using

wpa or wep

mine is connected by usb i don't use the wireless on it

but i had to enter the passphrase before i could get it to print


----------



## ejones81 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, hooked the laptop up to my mom's hp. Worked right away and printed like nothing was ever wrong. I'm a little ticked...two useless canon printers. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what does your Mums PC have on it ?


----------



## ejones81 (Mar 19, 2011)

She has windows xp. All I did was disconnect the usb port from her computer and plugged it into mine. I didn't do anything to her computer. I guess hp is the printer I need.


----------

